# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  AVideo of me making Homemade Fruit Fly Culture media...

## Lyda Mae or she mae not

Here is the video of me making the Fruit Fly Culture Media finally.  It's in 2 parts hope you enjoy it.  My media works really really well, is easy to make and is not potato flake based.  I use real fruit, Oatmeal and powdered milk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUQKvZFinEQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A0q39QIh-I

----------

